# The Angry Birds Movie 2 (2019)



## AsPika2219 (Mar 6, 2019)

This summer.....       and the winter is coming!

Teaser Trailer



Best movie ever!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 28, 2019)

2 trailers out on same days! Just easter egg! Some was same video clips and some are new.





Is time to visit.... ICE ICE BABY... island!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 28, 2019)

Why is there a shy guy mask on the jacket? Hope I didn’t spoil the movie.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 21, 2019)

Is the final countdown! Final trailer out!



Release date = August 14


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2019)

The first Angry Birds movie got a lot of shit purely because it was based on a game, that got a lot of shit purely because it was popular. Turned out to be a relatively watchable 3D animated movie in a sea of similar 3D animated movies. Not the best, but not the end of the world either. 

The furor surrounding the game has since abated a bit and the sequel stands on its own merits. Let's see how it fares.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 22, 2019)

I liked The first Angry Birds movie,so a think a like the new one


----------

